# Morton Salt Prices



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I was just wondering what is everyone paying for Morton Salt? I think my prices are way to high.

4.79- Safe-T-Salt (Yellow Bags)
7.79- Ice Melter (Red Bags)
14.50- Calcium Chloride (Blue Bags)
9.45- ECO-Safe (Green Bags)


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

is this 50lb or 80lb bags?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Those are the going rates here in NW Ohio for the same 50 pound bags. I don't think you paying too much, for the market. However I do think we are all paying to much for a supply induced shortage.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

They are for 50lb Bags


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

$4.95 per 50lb bag here.Your doing ok. I think Lesco/deere is a bit less but they sell Amercan brand and its full of salt dust,half the bag goes airborn.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I ordered 4 pallets today, My last order at the beginning of the year was 50 cents cheaper per bag. :yow!:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Paid $4.60 a bag for a pallet today

I thought I wwas lucky to get some:redbounce


----------



## McCollum (Apr 15, 2009)

TurfSolutionsMN;706533 said:


> I was just wondering what is everyone paying for Morton Salt? I think my prices are way to high.
> 
> 4.79- Safe-T-Salt (Yellow Bags)
> 7.79- Ice Melter (Red Bags)
> ...


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Our bulk price for 08-09 was $79 delivered.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*



TurfSolutionsMN;706533 said:


> I was just wondering what is everyone paying for Morton Salt? I think my prices are way to high.
> 
> 4.79- Safe-T-Salt (Yellow Bags)
> 7.79- Ice Melter (Red Bags)
> ...


It's not a case of the prices being to high; the prices will stay at that level until they have to buy more for resale and the price may go up or down.

Your Morton salt dealer has no reason to drop his price as the salt season is nearly over and the product is not perishable any salt unsold is moved back into storage and left until the salt season starts again.

Anyone that buys and uses bagged salt or calcium is in the front row center seat when it comes to being a "captive audience in the free market economy opera. The third act ends the perfomance when the salt season ends on May first. the epilog is always whoever ends up being a wounded party or a victor in the drama.

As I have stated time and again on the forum the only way any of you are going to save any money and avoid price hikes is to establish several co-ops in the snow season areas.

You will not see any price dropping anytime soon if at all until the early bird promotions come in September when the traditional salt season starts.

Realistically bag salt prices will not go down in the off season as the production costs are the same no matter the calender month.

I offer again to help anyone who is interested in establishing a cooperative for buying salt products as I have no vested interests; I just want you to be educated consumers of information, remember that having knowledge is power especially when it involves the marketplace


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Longae29;777530 said:


> Our bulk price for 08-09 was $79 delivered.


That seems like a pretty good price for here in WI. I think a lot of guys were paying over $100 for a while.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We buy directly from Morton, not a middleman, if you bought from a middleman this year, it was $100+


----------

